# Raleigh International Restoration



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 29, 2018)

I want to restore my Raleigh International and am looking for a modern paint code for the 1971 green color. Also need a set of decals....
Thank you!


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 29, 2018)

Have you tried 'H. Lloyd', U.K. based, for the transfers, they may have them.


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 29, 2018)

I've just checked the H. Lloyd site, they do a full Raleigh International decal set for £32 GBP.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 29, 2018)

dnc1 said:


> Have you tried 'H. Lloyd', U.K. based, for the transfers, they may have them.



Yes, but thought there might by someone in USA.
Thanks


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 29, 2018)

Thanks!
Now for paint????


----------



## Mark Guglielmana (Jun 29, 2018)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> Yes, but thought there might by someone in USA.
> Thanks



Velocals has them as well out of Texas.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 29, 2018)

Mark Guglielmana said:


> Velocals has them as well out of Texas.



Thanks!


----------

